# Citrucel



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

I like Citrucel, I take one dose in am and one in PM. I think it helps. I had IBS D with nausea. Citrucel doesn't seem to cause gas.


----------



## NotherNic (Jul 3, 2002)

When I first got the disease, I took it for a while and I think it helped, but I was also taking Asacol, so maybe the fiber pills didnt' do anything.I stupidly stopped taking Asacol, and my Crohn's came back, so I tried taking the orange fiber pills again and I had to stop, because it made my condition 10 times worse. I was stopped up all day long, for days at a time. Maybe I wasn't drinking enough water.


----------

